# Happy Hedgie Holidays



## ponylover317 (Nov 20, 2012)

So what does everyone's hedgie want for Christmas? Layla wants a flying saucer disk, a longer tunnel, a teddy bear, and a ferret carrying-couch/bag/thing  
Post pics of your hedges showing off their Christmas spirit! Will soon post pics of Layla in her winter wonderland town in her scarf and Santa hat  Lets see who can beat that!


----------



## momIImany (Oct 14, 2012)

I'm thinking of getting Mimzy a plastic tonka truck to push around.


----------



## ponylover317 (Nov 20, 2012)

momIImany said:


> I'm thinking of getting Mimzy a plastic tonka truck to push around.


Love that! I was thinking of getting Layla a car too!


----------

